# Tilty Mill - Essex - April 2012



## nelly (Apr 24, 2012)

Masive thanks to 4201Chieftain for coming up with this one, splored with Skeleton Key, 4201Chieftain and Ry

_____________________

Tilty Mill is an early 18th Century 3 storey watermill in the Essex village of Tilty.

It was extended in the 19th Century and most of the machinery dates from this time







In 2007 planning permission was submitted to develop the Grade II* listed mill into residential dwelings.

The battle that followed went all the way to the Secretary of State





A 1937 water colour of the mill by Walter E. Spradbery (1889-1969)











The old grade two listed building located near to Duton Hill had fallen into disrepair following many years of neglect but land owners Mr and Mrs Collison proposed to convert it into luxury housing.

The proposal was met with fierce opposition from local residents and trusts who want to turn the mill into a working museum or visitor centre, but a planning application was approved by Uttlesford District Council in March 2007.





















Local campaigner Peter Rolph from Abbey View in Duton Hill was one of the leading campaigners who attended a two day consultation in October last year.
He said: "We managed to get a consultation by appealing against the Uttlesford Council decision. They just agreed to grant planning permission without even looking properly at the site."











The consultation resulted in the application being thrown out on appeal on the grounds that the grade two listed building was an important historical site and any major development work would be a threat to its future.











Mr Rolph spoke of his delight that the application had been rejected and has approached the owners with a sum of £10,000 to take control of the mill's future.

He said: "There appears to be nothing that the owners can do with the mill other than let it fall completely into disrepair.

"It is listed so they cannot knock it down or sell it for any massive amount of money. I want to restore the mill back to its former glory."































The old mill still has all its main components and although no water flows through the area at the moment, Mr Rolph said that a sluice gate further upstream can be removed to allow water to power the mill once more.

He said: "I used to play there when I was just a 10-year-old boy, I'm 65 now and firmly believe that something amazing can be done with that building.

Mr Rolph has offered that cash because he has a vested interest in the area after growing up around the mill.
























​


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Excellent internal shots. It didnt look too safe to me, was it ok in there?


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Apr 24, 2012)

Really impressive report mate, never seen the place looking so good!
Good to see you lot again!


----------



## skeleton key (Apr 24, 2012)

Cracking post mate = )
Rural Urbex at a high as was gob smacked here and now have another avennue .
Chieftain top man 
SK


----------



## nelly (Apr 24, 2012)

4201Chieftain said:


> Really impressive report mate, never seen the place looking so good!
> Good to see you lot again!



Sorry Jack, SK is spot on in what he said, top marks for finding this place. It was funny, because we were at a bit of a loss about what to do after bumming out at RAF Debden due to a Army Cadet "Love in" going on, then you sort of said "I know this old mill if you fancy it", and I spose part of me thought "A Mill? Really" then I saw the place!!!

Top marks fella, going to rightfully add a credit at the top of the report



omj624p said:


> Excellent internal shots. It didnt look too safe to me, was it ok in there?



Well the floor held me matey and I'm quite a big fella, must admit the lower ground floor was a bit spongy where it was at river level and the supports have probably rotted through, but once I peered through a hole and saw it was only a two foot drop then I wasn't too concerned 

The Army "love in at RAF Debden".....


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2012)

What a cracking mill, great photos.


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Apr 24, 2012)

Ha ha don't have to do that mate, not in it for credit, just glad you all enjoyed it!
Been going there for 2 years and still finding new things
Really like all the history you pulled up, specially the painting!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 24, 2012)

ahh nel..thats so lovely ..i really like places like this seeped in history and how things used to be..and wish they still were...great report


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 24, 2012)

Great pics and write up there Nelly!


----------



## TimeIsTheEnemy (Apr 24, 2012)

Lovely shots Nelly - looks awesome in there


----------



## John_D (Apr 25, 2012)

Great report and pics. Hope that they do get to restore it and it becomes a success like the one HERE in Hatfield


----------



## tank2020 (Apr 25, 2012)

Full of woody goodness, Mmmm. Liking alot.


----------



## nelly (Apr 25, 2012)

John_D said:


> Great report and pics. Hope that they do get to restore it and it becomes a success like the one HERE in Hatfield



Thats a nice site John, shows what can be done, I suppose at the end of the day we should all be glad of people like Peter Rolph we stand up and make a noise to save these places.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 25, 2012)

Lovely old place, Loving the light in there. 
Great history as always!


----------



## eggbox (Apr 25, 2012)

Wonderful stuff; can't believe how intact/unspoilt it is.


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Apr 25, 2012)

love the pics great find


----------



## alex76 (Apr 25, 2012)

very nice stuff mate


----------



## strider8173 (Apr 25, 2012)

intresting place. nice work


----------



## Munchh (Apr 25, 2012)

Proper quality report nelly, thanks.


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 25, 2012)

Very, very beautiful! Great report, ace photos.


----------



## Flexible (Apr 25, 2012)

Great story, hope it can be saved/restored.


----------



## Dolly(male) (Apr 25, 2012)

awsome pics,,, and info


----------



## Silent Hill (Apr 25, 2012)

That's about as sweet as it gets mate. Fantastic report.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 27, 2012)

Fantastic report, so much of the orignal workings in there, must have been an excellent short notice trip!


----------



## morphlet (Apr 29, 2012)

Fantastic post. The interior shots combined with the history, brilliant.


----------

